# Looking to start a D20 Twilight 2015 or D20 mech based game!



## daddystabz (Mar 12, 2008)

I have been working on a sweet conversion of Twilight 2000 into D20 Modern with the very best of Star Wars Saga Edition's take on improving D20 thrown in as well. I call my little idea Twilight 2015. I have great D20 stats on military weapons and vehicles too. In my take the year is 2015 and the world has indeed plunged into nuclear fallout but this time it is due to terrorist groups overthrowing the government of Pakistan and igniting a world conflict that ends in nuclear destruction. Your group of soldiers fight to stay alive, contact your government (what may be left of it), and to strike at whatever enemy groups may remain....not just terrorist but red Chinese and their Russian allies! 

I am considering setting up an online campaign to run this and I have created a document that explains how certain rules elements will be handled so that players can familiarize themselves with the setting. I would be hosting the game over OpenRPG and using voice communication software like Skype or Teamspeak or Ventrilo. I am willing to meet online to discuss the game thoroughly and to answer questions/help players make characters, etc. 

OR: 

Instead, I would also be interested in running an online D20 Mecha campaign set in the far-off future using a hybrid of D20 Modern/D20 Mecha, and Star Wars Saga Edition rules. I am considering basing it on Robotech (in the new series future timeline of Robotech the Shadow Chronicles, after the original series timeline) or I may create a custom futuristic campaign world with its own mechs, characters, enemy group that must be overcome to save earth itself, and custom NPCs/player characters. Would any of you be more interested in playing this D20 Mech campaign instead and if so, would you rather roleplay in the Robotech universe or in a custom setting? 

Any interest out there to play either? Give me your opinions!


----------



## daddystabz (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone at all interested? I am even considering hosting this online through OpenRPG and voice software like Ventrilo or Teamspeak or Skype.

If you are not in Columbus, Ohio but would be interested in Twilight 2015 D20 or Robotech D20 and wouldn't mind playing over the net then please post your interest here!


----------

